
Show HN: termwm: A floating WM of terminals inside your terminal - jD91mZM2
https://gitlab.com/jD91mZM2/termwm
======
jD91mZM2
Getting I/O errors uploading the asciinema cast, but here's a preview:
[https://streamable.com/4hoqh](https://streamable.com/4hoqh)

~~~
giancarlostoro
You have an interesting setup for your desktop environment, care to share some
of the details? I see an XFCE icon but I'm not sure if it's only XFCE being
used there.

~~~
jD91mZM2
I use xmonad but with xfce4-panel. Dotfiles:
[https://gitlab.com/jD91mZM2/dotfiles](https://gitlab.com/jD91mZM2/dotfiles)

------
sanityvampire
"Make sure to pipe the output to /dev/null when running this program. This is
because the redox ransid ibrary keeps spamming stdout..."

Signs of quality software.

~~~
taneq
The readme does make it seem like a super serious project.

------
em-bee
> If you're seriously considering using this I recommend going to a
> psychiatrist. This program is so pointless, I even needed a mouse pointer to
> help me out find a point.

the author makes it sound as if this is an elaborate joke of some sort, but if
that's the case, someone else has been laughing for almost two decades:
[https://github.com/cosmos72/twin/](https://github.com/cosmos72/twin/)

greetings, eMBee.

------
hardlianotion
This is fantastic. I'm not installing it.

------
asdkhadsj
This is cool! I wanted to do something similar a while back, but decided I
want out of the term, instead of trying to bring more robust UIs into my term.

My goal was to have an editor, like Vim/Kakoune, use a window manager like
tmux to provide more rich GUI features, such as popups and overlays. All of
that in an ideally easy to use dev UX, making scripting information plugins
intuitive and easy.

As mentioned, in the end I just said I probably want a GUI proper.

Very cool! :)

~~~
nitrogen
Some DOS textmode IDEs used to have window management like that.

------
philsnow
This is neat :)

Check out dvtm for a tiling version of this. Some people pair dvtm with dtach
to get just the parts of GNU screen that they care about.

------
thanksDr
I want you to know that I love you for doing this.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Now I have to go read Frankenstein, so thanks for that as well. :)

[https://archive.org/details/frankensteinorm02shelgoog/page/n...](https://archive.org/details/frankensteinorm02shelgoog/page/n6)

------
gitgud
The use case is brilliant:

> Use case? If you're seriously considering using this I recommend going to a
> psychiatrist. This program is so pointless, I even needed a mouse pointer to
> help me out find a point.

~~~
Myrth
It is hilarious.

If it has session save/restore, it can compete in the same space as
screen/termux/byobu.

~~~
jD91mZM2
It doesn't. Would be an interesting thing to add perhaps, but then I'd need to
add some kind of daemon I believe. I also don't want to compete with the
existing software as there's no winning over them.

------
dleslie
Ah, reminds me of the old Turbo UI.

A few years back I got RHIDE working again and... Went back to emacs.

------
tonyztan
Sorry for asking something that might be obvious to others, but what is WM?

~~~
lasagnaphil
Window Manager, basically a program that manages your windows. (This is more
well-known in linux because you can swap to different window managers
regardless of distribution, while in Windows and Mac you’re forced to have one
canonical window manager provided by the OS)

------
HugThem
That's cool!

Are there other versions of this idea around? Maybe older, more stable and
trustworthy solutions?

~~~
em-bee
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_(windowing_system)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_\(windowing_system\))

~~~
HugThem
Searching for it on Youtube brings up videos of a pretty ugly interface. With
80s style text windows.

I like OPs version because it just puts a one pixel border around the window
and except everything is black.

~~~
em-bee
that's a good point. i agree. but i never used twin, maybe it's configurable.

greetings, eMBee.

------
leowoo91
GitLab should collapse that left menu as default, just saying.

~~~
fredley
It is, at a breakpoint. Seems to be plenty of width at the point at which it
expands to me.

